
Ask HN: What do you use for internal docs? - mskierkowski
My org uses Confluence and it feels bloated to me. What do you use (crowdbase, gollum, GH wiki)? I want something with great markdown support, inline editor (i.e. not git), good&#x2F;easy organization and fast.
======
kkoppenhaver
We just spun up a wiki on Gollum and have found it pretty easy to use. Devs
who want to edit locally can use git, but we've also got the browser based
editor running for designers/PMs who don't want to mess with it.

~~~
stadeschuldt
We also recently set-up an internal Gollum wiki. Are there any css stylesheets
available online somewhere that make it a bit prettier than the default?

------
flippant
GitBook [https://www.gitbook.com/](https://www.gitbook.com/)

------
dozzie
If you forego the unnecessary requirement of Markdown support, you have plenty
of good wiki engines out there, my favourite two being part of Trac and
DokuWiki.

